# How can I dial a UK 0800 number from Cyprus?



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

I need to contact with someone but the number given starts with 0800 ......
Does anyone know how I could dial this number from Cyprus?:confused2:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe that if you have skype you can dial that number through your PC but you do have to pay for the call. 

Or if you know the company you can do a search on 
SAYNOTO0870.COM - Non-Geographical Alternative Telephone Numbers

to see if they have an alternative number listed. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I seem to recall being able to call 0870 numbers from Cyprus by dropping the first 0. Pretty sure I called HMRC from Cyprus on a 0870/0800 number. Apologies if not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

I second the saynoto0800, it saves you a ton of money in the long run, I call numbers like that pretty often, I just go into a cafe with wifi and call through Google Talk (like skype but cheaper)


----------

